

82 Billion objects in Amazon S3 in Q3 (up from 52B in Q1) - werner
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2009/11/82_billion_objects_in_amazon_s.html

======
mark_l_watson
S3 is fairly much awesome. Has anyone here ever lost data in S3 (not counting
human/admin errors)? I've twice had issues with EBS volumes, but never with
S3. Also, at least for my applications, S3 is so cheap.

Anyway, I may get bit by this someday, but I infrequently back up what I keep
in S3.

~~~
tomjen2
I would expect that what I store in any cloud server is never lost, so having
two problems would EBS would be enough for me not to trust them again.

